# Blackened seasoning?



## Cj7851 (Jan 19, 2020)

My wife and I love blackened seasoning. What is everyone's favorite recipe or store bought brand? Specifically one that isn't super salty my wife especially has found many of them to be very salty.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Jan 19, 2020)

I like Paul Prudhomme's Blackened Redfish Magic. I flip over my GrillGrates and get them screaming hot and do blackened catfish on the grill. Good stuff.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 19, 2020)

drunkenmeatfist said:


> I like Paul Prudhomme's Blackened Redfish Magic. I flip over my GrillGrates and get them screaming hot and do blackened catfish on the grill. Good stuff.



X2 on Paul's. One of the oldest and best. I you want to make your own, try the recipe below. I use it as my GoTo Rub. Its great as a Cajun Seasoning and a Blackening Spice, without the Sugar. Not too Spicy or Salty...

*Cajun Rib Tickler*

1C Tubinado or Dried Brown Sugar*
1/4C Paprika**
2T Kosher Salt
2T Garlic Powder
2T Onion Powder
2T Mustard Powder
2T Chili Powder
2tsp Black Pepper
1-2tsp Cayenne
2tsp Dry Oregano
2tsp Dry Thyme
2tsp Cry Celery Flakes
1tsp Celery Seed

Grind the Oregano, Thyme, Celery Flake and Seed. Mix all and store in air tight container, up to 3 months...

Notes...* Leave out the Sugar for a *Cajun Blackening Spice.* Spinkle a lot or a little, on whatever meat, dip in melted Butter or Olive oil and saute in a very hot pan until cooked to your desired IT.

** If you wish you can use Smoked Paprika in the recipe. This will give a seasoning that will add some "Smokey flavor" to Grilled, Sauteed, Fried or Roasted meat, not just stuff you smoke.

Mix and store in an air tight container...JJ


----------



## Cj7851 (Jan 19, 2020)

Thanks guys Chef Paul's was great. Made some blackened chicken with a cilantro lime aioli. Should have got pics turned out great!


----------

